# What ROMS would you like to see on Mez?



## skeetdroid (May 28, 2012)

Im trying to get into dev. for the mesmerize so i can give back to these forums, and have read a couple things about porting roms and wanna try, but im kinda stumped as to what rom to port so....can i get some opinions on what you guys would wanna see on the mesmerize/fascinate?


----------

